

Yahoo: "Software Developer - A Career For People Who Don't Like People" - wnodes
http://education.yahoo.net/articles/six_solo_careers.htm?kid=1MNCA

======
jfb
Anybody who gets into software development because they think machines are
predictable and reliable is in for something of a surprise, I think.

